
A spring metamorphosis — Google’s new look - madh
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/spring-metamorphosis-googles-new-look.html
======
ugh
The bad thing about A/B testing is that you can’t really surprise your most
devoted users with a new look :)

~~~
mumrah
I was somewhat confused by this post - I've had the left hand nav for weeks
now

~~~
rradu
Same. I found the option to add the cookie for this new design about 2 months
ago, been using it since.

I mostly like that the drop shadow on the logo is gone. I'm so shallow.

------
Entlin
Looks nice, but now the list of services (images, videos...) are shown twice -
at the top and on the left. Not exactly the minimalistic Google we've come to
love. I say do it only on the left.

Search for "Paris", see the navigation on the left with "Maps", click on it
and the navigation vanishes. If people cannot trust a navigation to always be
there after the click, they will consider your creation baffling and difficult
to use.

Both of these things would have unlikely happened at Apple. They happen here
because Google's main process is "lots of A/B tests by regular folks", and
regular folks just aint nitpicky and anal enough to complain about 99%. Oh
well.

~~~
stanleydrew
Your point is valid, but the need to compare to Apple and the reliance on the
standard "Google relies on testing too much for its own good" is wearing thin.

------
strebler
It's nice, but I want a way to get the old look back...

------
ajg1977
Very Bing-like

~~~
kkshin
This can be a good thing. Regardless, its good to see that competition is
doing its job by forcing the leader to innovate what was a relatively static
search page.

------
yanw
I see that for now they dropped the location widget under the search box.

